# Bobby, How did you get into the tegu world?



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey there! I was just thinking today about how excited i am to get my new tegu, and i was just wondering how you got into the tegu world. Where did you get your first tegu?


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 25, 2010)

When Bobby was a very young child he got lost in the wilds of Argentina where he was quickly adopted by a pack of Chacoans that were approximately 5' from snout to tail.

He lived with them for many years eating a diet of turkey and liver with an occassional rat and basked frequently in the sun to prevent MBD.

Each day was an adventure in survival, always trying to get enough food and fatten up as much as they could before hibernation set in.

He was very happy living with the tegus, even grew a tail. He was referred to as el ser humano que se convirtiÃ?Æ?Ã?Â³ en un lagarto (the human who became a lizard)

Then one day, the white man came...




...Jefroka


----------



## Fork (Jan 25, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> When Bobby was a very young child he got lost in the wilds of Argentina where he was quickly adopted by a pack of Chacoans that were approximately 5' from snout to tail.
> 
> He lived with them for many years eating a diet of turkey and liver with an occassional rat and basked frequently in the sun to prevent MBD.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's exactly what he told me when i asked him :yik 


I know now for sure that it is fact. :rofl


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 25, 2010)

This is true. As a matter of fact he was just recently reunited with his long lost brother, Mowgli.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jan 25, 2010)

I just cant see Bobby runnin around in a loin cloth huntin fuzzies cod liver oil. little bonnie tegu.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 26, 2010)

MMRR - jif said:


> This is true. As a matter of fact he was just recently reunited with his long lost brother, Mowgli.



 :jes 


...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2010)

loin cloth? With scales this is not needed, LMAO, you guys are too funny!!! :rofl :app Life is too short, ya gotta have fun.  

As for the topic, as stated before: When I was a very young child I got lost in the wilds of Argentina where I was quickly adopted by a pack of Chacoans that were approximately 5' from snout to tail.

I lived with them for many years eating a diet of turkey and liver with an occassional rat and basked frequently in the sun to prevent MBD.

Each day was an adventure in survival, always trying to get enough food and fatten up as much as they could before hibernation set in.

I was very happy living with the tegus, even grew a tail. I was referred to as el ser humano que se convirtiÃ?Æ?Ã?Â³ en un lagarto (the human who became a lizard)

As Paul Harvey says: Now I will tell you the rest of the story, lol.

I started 10 or 12 years ago with a rescue black and white, at the time I was doing monitors. I found the tegu to be so much better than the monitors I worked with, and really had so much personalty. I then wanted more, 1 turned into 3, and 3 into many, and today I have more than I can count, lol.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 26, 2010)

lol. Very nice story! And i cant wait for my new baby tomorrow!


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 27, 2010)

OMFG!!! NNNOOOOO!!! If you started with 1 then went to 3 then went to a whole lot...whats gonna happen to me D=!!! i started with one and fell in love with her now 4 months later i have 3 D= am i gonna turn out into a tegu breeder living in Florida?!!! You mind if i work with you Bobby lol? j/k :cheers I'm glad you got into tegus =)


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 28, 2010)

If I find another one I am keeping it and and getting rid of my skinks. Tegus are cool!


----------



## Bentley83 (Jan 28, 2010)

I had one tegu fell in love with it and now I have 3 tegus and looks like I might be getting a fourth.

Chris


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jan 28, 2010)

I had 1 and that became 6... and if Bobby would ship to Canada who knows what could happen.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2010)

i think this is an epedemic lol a good one though, i had one, then three, soon to be 4(would be 5) who knows how many i will have by next year lol!


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL. You all crack me up  .

That sounds like me. At first I didn't want such a big lizard because I didn't want to get bit by one that big and because of the big sharp claws. But my boyfriend wanted one for so long. So after doing some research I sad OK. I got him one and I fell in love with Leonidas as soon as I saw him ( he was 7" ). Then we got a rescue. Then I saw the ones I wanted for a long long time ( the powder blue/red hybrids ). Then I saw the All Americans. So I know how you all feel about starting out with just one, falling in love with it and then getting more. Booby is my icon  .


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2010)

I know all too well how hard it is to say no, to one more tegu, lol. The dang things grow on you, I really never had this problem with other reptiles too much, what is it about these dang tegus? :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------

